# Gold Occies surprise



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Been a good long while since I've made a post here, but I had an event occur that I'd given up on ever occurring and I had to share.






You'll probably want to watch full screen in HD to be able to see the little guys (only a couple make an appearance.) It's weird, because I was literally talking about changing my stock with my wife, and these guys were on the chopping block, when I looked at them and thought, "that sand sure looked like it just moved." It's a miracle!


----------



## Zzzz (Aug 26, 2013)

Congrats, I hope you get many survivors!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats on the spawn! If you don't mind me asking, how long and how big were they after you got them did they spawn?


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks! I don't think my situation with these guys is the norm, but it took 2 years before they spawned (that I noticed.) But they are in a community setup with many fry-eating fish. As far as size, the female has been just shy of an inch the entire time I've had her, and the male is probably just a bit over 2 inches. The extra male is about 1.75 inches.


----------



## 7mm-08 (Jan 12, 2012)

Very awesome looking fish. Gonna have to get me some.


----------



## malawimix (Oct 8, 2008)

If you've had them for 2 years in a community tank and the female was that size the whole time my guess is they have been spawning regularly and the fry get eaten. Those little buggers are tiny and hard to spot.


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

Gold Occies are one of my 5 favorite fish I have every kept, they have so much character. What size tank are they being housed in? What are the other inhabitants?


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

They're in a 5ft 100g that I'm currently in the process of changing up a bit. Tanganyikan community with a school of cyps (going to be adding more), goldhead comps, telmats, non-pair of n. brichardi, some plecos, and a syno. Just took out a tropheus and a goby because they were so disruptive. And I'm ordering 5 more gold occies to try to get my harem on


----------



## Jaciesla (May 2, 2012)

Fantastic little fish! I have a group of 20 right now and congrats on the spawn  One think to point out is some white chalky poo I see on and near the shell. You might have some parasites going on there.


----------



## FedEXguy (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh, that's not poo. I have a few shells (some saltwater snail shells) that have been in there so long they are nearly dissolved and the "ribs" on them are breaking off all the time. There's one just out of frame on the rock behind the female (well, was, I rearranged the tank.)


----------



## Jaciesla (May 2, 2012)

Haha good then! I am always on the look out for those white bits in my tanks.


----------

